# Beirut ranks among world's 10 'liveliest' cities - guidebook



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

_By Andrew Wander 
Daily Star staff
Monday, October 20, 2008_


*BEIRUT*: It was once known as one of the most dangerous cities on earth, with the mere mention of its name conjuring up images of civil war, kidnap and destruction. But Beirut's revival as one of the world's most vibrant cities has been confirmed by the travel guidebook company Lonely Planet, who have named it one of the 10 most lively cities on the planet. 

The guidebook publishers have placed the capital on a par with Shanghai, Lisbon and Mexico City on a list which will appear in a new "Best in Travel" guidebook to be published next month.

Rather than glossing over Beirut's difficult past, the travel company cites it as part of what makes the city unique. 

The authors pay tribute to the revival seen since the end of the devastating 1975-1990 Civil War that left large parts of the city in ruins. "Beirut really took a beating during the Lebanon's long civil war," the guidebook states. "The city underwent a major transformation in the years following the cessation of hostilities, particularly in the downtown area, and it's now a city of vibrancy and charm."


Beirut's reputation as the party capital of the Middle East, combined with the ongoing political uncertainty that plagues Lebanon makes for a heady mix, the book suggests. It cites major events such as the Beirut 

International Film Festival and the annual Beirut Marathon as evidence that the city that used to be known as the "Paris of the Middle East" is on its way back to its former glory. 

Other cities on the new list range from the sedate Belgian city of *Antwerp* to the tough Scottish industrial city of *Glasgow*. The Chinese boom-town of *Shanghai*, Portuguese capital *Lisbon* and Polish capital *Warsaw* all appear, as well as Switzerland's second city, *Zurich*, Brazil's *Sao Paulo *, *Chicago* and *Mexico City*.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Great news!


----------

